# Omega Quartz Seamaster 1337



## BOB B (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi

I've just been given an omega quartz seamaster with 1337 written on the back. Any info please. worth, age? Anything else.

Regards

bob


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

-->

QUOTE(BOB B @ Jun 10 2006, 05:48 PM) ←

Hi

I've just been given an omega quartz seamaster with 1337 written on the back. Any info please. worth, age? Anything else.

Regards

bob

Sounds as if that is a calibre 1337? mid 1970's very good and acurate movement, in good condition on a bracelet maybe Â£200 to Â£300?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

-->

QUOTE(BOB B @ Jun 10 2006, 05:48 PM) ←

Hi

I've just been given an omega quartz seamaster with 1337 written on the back. Any info please. worth, age? Anything else.

Regards

bob

Omega Seamaster Elite? Not heard of that one; must be a hacker's watch


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

in_denial said:


> -->QUOTE(BOB B @ Jun 10 2006, 05:48 PM) ←
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Omega Seamaster Elite? Not heard of that one; must be a hacker's watch


----------

